# Handyman Plane - Help me Date it



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I just got this today....and I'm betting BigJim knows the answer....

I followed the hyperkitten site on Stanley planes...but I can't nail it down...there are no numbers cast into this guy.

It's about 12" long




Oh....and....I got it free.


----------



## iminaquagmire (Jul 10, 2010)

That looks like a Craftsman to me. Basically the same as a Stanley No. 5 Jack. Does the lever cap have anything cast into it? Pretty sure you didn't hit the lottery but that can be cleaned up into a pretty nice and usable plane.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Here ya go Dawg:
http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2014/03/01/quickly-identify-your-hand-plane/

Some planes are not collectibles but make great users. I am not a collector but love to use the older planes. Once cleaned, sharpened and tuned it will be a real pleasure to use. Many of the older tools can take the place of many of the costlier tools of today and do a much better job.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

A shame that they cared so little for it to let it get that way.

With a lot of T L C it will make a treasure .

ED


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Here is one on ebay. Much better condition, still in cardboard box.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Craftsman-1...box-W-care-and-use-instructions-/231181222127

His buy it now price is $24. Great deal for anyone looking.

(not trying to discourage ddwag from reconditioning his)


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm not discouraged....I'll be restoring it to original condition. I'm trying to figure out when it was made so I can restore it correctly....

And then I'll use it....

It's not like I have a lot of money invested in it....


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

"Handyman" planes were the consumer line produced by Stanley. Their "Bedrock" and "Bailey" planes were the top shelf products, but the Handyman planes weren't terrible. Usually a step behind in features and they don't necessarily follow the same logic in features that the top lines do, so it's not really possible to date a "Handyman" using the on line dating flow charts. You'll find that the iron is not as heavy, the frogs are smaller and a bit more fragile and the finish not quite as nice. With the light frog design, you may get some chatter, but with some TLC and proper tuning and use, they are OK. 
Here's alink to a "Handyman" discussuion.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/51203


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks Maintenance......I was just reading that link you posted when I saw you post....

It looks like I have a #5....maybe...

I need to clean it up and see if I can find any more details on it.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

A number 5 will be about 14" long with a 2" wide cutter. Stanley's original numbering system sort of became the sizing standard for everybody else. That and Stanley made a lot of planes that were relabelled for 3rd parties using the same numbering/size scheme. 4s and 5s are by far the most common and easily found. (I'm still waiting to stumble into a Stanley #1 at a reasonable price :laughing. I have John Walter's Stanley Book. I'll see if there is any information in there that may interest you.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I bet you would like my Stanley #2 that I restored.....and it was given to me as well...


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

I have a number 2. Little older than that. It's in the display case with lots of other ones that aren't users. They're retired :yes:. Not much in Walter's book referring to "Handyman" planes. I only see one listed and that looks like a scrub plane. You have to be careful restoring some of those, you can ruin the value with too much restoration.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Another thing they don't have is the rose wood handles, that is a #5.

I would love to have a #1 also, but people are way to proud of them, I have seen some of them go for $1,500, that is too rich for my blood. 

OhMike here on the forum gave me a #46 Stanley in totally perfect shape still in the box and all the cutters. Money couldn't buy that plane, I absolutely love it.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks Jim--That tool had your name on it---All I did was send it to you.

My pride is an old Baily number 8---I bought it new about 40 years ago---New? Hardly--the old hardware store must have had it on a shelf for 20 years before I bought it---a long plane like that one is very useful---


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Nice find! Valuable just by its' presence, regardless of market value. Except for one very old one that is strictly eye candy these days and a couple of "kickers" in the truck, I always store my shop planes on their sides. Not sure where I picked that up, probably my dad, but even if I'm just setting them down to grab a sip of coffee or whatever, it's automatic to lay them down that way, to avoid knicking the knives.


----------



## iminaquagmire (Jul 10, 2010)

I didn't know Stanley had a handyman line. Cool find. I had a No. 5 that belonged to my grandfather that got placed in the wrong box and put in a garage sale. Sold for $5. Man I was upset over that one. Still have the rest of his planes that I try to take out and use once in a while.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

DexterII said:


> Nice find! Valuable just by its' presence, regardless of market value. Except for one very old one that is strictly eye candy these days and a couple of "kickers" in the truck, I always store my shop planes on their sides. Not sure where I picked that up, probably my dad, but even if I'm just setting them down to grab a sip of coffee or whatever, it's automatic to lay them down that way, to avoid knicking the knives.


I thought that a plane should be on it's side also, but I was told not to do that, it is too easy for another plane to bump the blade and chip it, also it is dangerous for your fingers or hand also.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That's a chilling thought---When I'm using mine I lay it on its side,too.

I store it on a shelf upright--with a pencil under it---


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

oh'mike said:


> That's a chilling thought---When I'm using mine I lay it on its side,too.
> 
> I store it on a shelf upright--with a pencil under it---


That is a good idea, I have my planes hanging from the front knob from the over head in my shop, except for the #46 and it is right here beside my computer. :thumbsup:


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I guess I'm doing it wrong....I run the blade up so that it's not sticking out....


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Many (too many) years ago in High School shop class we were taught to lay planes on thier sides to prevent damage to the cutter. If the shop teacher caught some one setting a plane on it's sole, they had to take it completely apart, hone the cutter and then reassemble it. And I mean completely apart. Every screw down to the naked frame. Then polish all the parts and reassemble it. All the planes in the shop were spotless as a result, but not by my labor. I'd have to say that my most prized are a couple of 45s, a 55 and a new WW2 vintage #6 that stay on the shelf. I keep a variety of users in the shop, but the old stuff in my collection is in display cases. I inherited my grandfathers #5 and #78. They were used hard but well kept. I still use those out of tradition. A few years ago I saw a #1 for $700.00 and I passed it up. I've kicked myself ever since.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Maintenance 6 said:


> Many (too many) years ago in High School shop class we were taught to lay planes on thier sides to prevent damage to the cutter. If the shop teacher caught some one setting a plane on it's sole, they had to take it completely apart, hone the cutter and then reassemble it. And I mean completely apart. Every screw down to the naked frame. Then polish all the parts and reassemble it. All the planes in the shop were spotless as a result, but not by my labor. I'd have to say that my most prized are a couple of 45s, a 55 and a new WW2 vintage #6 that stay on the shelf. I keep a variety of users in the shop, but the old stuff in my collection is in display cases. I inherited my grandfathers #5 and #78. They were used hard but well kept. I still use those out of tradition. A few years ago I saw a #1 for $700.00 and I passed it up. I've kicked myself ever since.


You could have doubled your money on the #1, as a user I just don't see the big deal in a #1, as a collector I can though. I break out in a drool every time I think of a #45, there are so many kinds of trim one can make with one. If the #46 wasn't skewed it probably could use the same cutters but I don't know for sure.

I guess it is 6 of one and half a dozen of the other on how to rest a plane, I can see pros and cons both ways.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

My wood shop teacher many years ago had rests made from 2x4's the length plus 2 inches of each plane, With a perfect fitted bed Routered out of each 2x4, and a deeper groove about an inch wide, at the blade protrusion position. 

These lifted out of the tool room cupboard built for them, and went to your workbench with the plane, If you were caught placing the plane on the bench instead of the rest you got to hone it and clean it and adjust it back to be able to shave a paper thin ribbon at least 4 feet long. 

Yeah he was picky about his tools, but we either learned to respect tools or we went to "basket weaving " class instead.

ED


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

de-nagorg said:


> My wood shop teacher many years ago had rests made from 2x4's the length plus 2 inches of each plane, With a perfect fitted bed Routered out of each 2x4, and a deeper groove about an inch wide, at the blade protrusion position.
> 
> These lifted out of the tool room cupboard built for them, and went to your workbench with the plane, If you were caught placing the plane on the bench instead of the rest you got to hone it and clean it and adjust it back to be able to shave a paper thin ribbon at least 4 feet long.
> 
> ...


Teacher's name wasn't Campbell was it? :laughing:


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Watson


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

oh'mike said:


> I store it on a shelf upright--with a pencil under it---


Not sure that I can change an old habit, but that's a good idea. If nothing else, at least I could keep track of a few doggone pencils! :thumbsup:


----------

